# Why can't I message LoudBlunts?



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 8, 2008)

He's still a member here, I mean, he posts, and he has his rep scales...why can't I send him a PM?


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

I ma wondering the same motherfuckin thing....FREE LOUDBLUNTS ya fuckin nazis


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

funny that you both ask


i was PRIVATE messaging someone last night just cuz they were inquiring where do i post my pictures at...

and i told them...

then when i look at my outbox.... its forwarded to rollitup instead of the person who asked me where he could find my pictures?

now i cant even PM or get PMs

whats up with that?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

i know DAMN well i wasnt recruiting nor spamming any fucking thing...

but i know that will be the excuse.


and if i was recruiting or spamming.... please show me where in my message that i did?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

i bet this thread gets closed too


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

is reading my PRIVATE MESSAGES the thanks i fucking get for the time i've invested in this board helping noobs and such?

answering endless questions and threads?


is that really the way it works?

reading PRIVATE messages?


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

why did someone say the word skool or something? maybe skunk...who knows...maybe we will get an answer...maybe not


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

i sure did... 

but its not like i said s k u n k s k o o l......nor did i post the URL

hell i even separated s k u n k s k o o l like this --- s --- k --- u ---- n --- k --- s --- k --- o --- o ---- l 


JUST so i wouldnt get accused of spamming. aint nobody trying to steal yall members. im a member here as well.

didnt know we had to be LOYAL to one weed growing site.

as long as we overgrow the world...why should it matter what links we post IN PRIVATE

its PRIVATE MSG you shouldnt be reading anyway


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree blunts...it seems as though rolli is not in the fight for legalization as the rest of us are but more for selfish gain...but whatever I suppose..to each his own...i still say its bullshit though


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

LET ME find out i've helped rollitup's members endless times.... all times of the day


and this is the thanks i get.

reading my damn PMs.... what a crock


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

Boobies!!!!


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

I say if you can touch em they are real


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

may I quote the hammer of all mc's......humps and a bump


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 8, 2008)

Are you sure you don't just have your PMs disabled LB?  It says you might be choosing not to receive PMs. You better not just be blocking me


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

wow....

so you log on...check the thread and dont say nothing?

say it aint so Rollitup....say it aint so....lol

that's wild.....

smh hilarious in the least!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you sure you don't just have your PMs disabled LB?  It says you might be choosing not to receive PMs. You better not just be blocking me


yea right

last night/today im recieving PMs just fine....

then when he logs on today.... i see a change in my CP....

yea right.


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

he must be a hammer fan


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i sure did...
> 
> but its not like i said s k u n k s k o o l......nor did i post the URL
> 
> ...



damn Rollitup..... i even get reps on this here post.

rep from a longstanding, respected RIU member


how ironic is that


----------



## spark1 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Hey Loud! I haven't seen you in a coon's age*. *I tried to PM you and the* *link isn't even in the pulldown menu* *off your nick.* *Get back to me so we can catch up*.


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

in my opinion blunts is "too legit" to be fucked with...cmon now


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

spark1 said:


> *Hey Loud! I haven't seen you in a coon's age*. *I tried to PM you and the* *link isn't even in the pulldown menu* *off your nick.* *Get back to me so we can catch up*.



shit man...i wish i could reply to you, let alone see your PMs


its no telling how many other members of the site wanna chitchat or need GROWING HELP

but Rollitup obviously doesnt care about its members

especially all the members i've helped


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

who needs to care....he is sitting back with his shiny new advertisements thinkin...shit...."you cant touch this"


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 8, 2008)

so you're implying that he doesnt care about us, his members?


he only cares about the money generated through our traffic from coming here and to his other sites?


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

thats right mr blunts....I say we oughta "Break 'Em Off Somethin' Proper"


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 8, 2008)

on a more serious note though....i really would like to know why I cant message my friend...is there something wrong with the site maybe?


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 8, 2008)

The system automatically revokes your privileges, until I am able to see why it did so it stays that way. I will reinstate your pm box. Although to see how you posted the name shows that you were trying to find away around the spam filter.


----------

